# Apartment or House



## proyster1970 (Mar 15, 2017)

Good day.

I will be moving to Durban South Africa very soon, and I wanted to garner the opinions from current Expats what is the best option for individuals living in South Africa when it comes to obtaining a residence. I have viewed apartments and homes, I am just wondering which would be safer for me and my spouse. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Respectfully
PJ


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Flats are safer.Other upmarket areas like Umhlanga you can stay in houses.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

proyster1970 said:


> Good day.
> 
> I will be moving to Durban South Africa very soon, and I wanted to garner the opinions from current Expats what is the best option for individuals living in South Africa when it comes to obtaining a residence. I have viewed apartments and homes, I am just wondering which would be safer for me and my spouse. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



I stayed in Umhlanga for about a year - best place to stay. Safe have patrols and it is safe to go for a walk at night - which i cant say for other areas. Also close to the beach - great environment. A little bit on the pricey side though


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would stay in an apartment . But i'm in Joburg. ALways better safe than sorry. Just yesterday there was a story of a housebreaking and they murdered 2 people. If you have the money then go for an estate with access control and security.


----------



## proyster1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you for your quick response!


----------

